# MAC Plum Blush Recs



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between Mocha or Plum Foolery, which do you prefer? I want a new plummy shade of blush for fall, are there any other MAC shades I should check out? (I'm an NC40)

Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 18, 2010)

I would say Plum Foolery, and also try Breezy, Breath of Plum or Flirt & Tease.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 18, 2010)

i agree with susanne.  to me, mocha is more of a pinker version of blushbaby.  i see no plum in it whatsoever.  plum foolery is a nice pinky plum, and the shimmer is nice.  if you don't mind the shimmer and would prefer a less pinky plum, then try flirt & tease.  if you don't want shimmer, then try breath of plum.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 18, 2010)

Plum foolery was my first MAC blush which I also hit pan on so I will vote for that. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## Rioselva (Aug 18, 2010)

I love plum blushes, and breath of plum is my favorite.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 19, 2010)

i love plum foolery and breath of plum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i find the shades to both be pinky plums but plum foolery has some nice shimmer to it whereas breath of plum is kinda matte


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 19, 2010)

PLUM FOOLERY!!!

I'm NC45 & i'm obsessed with plum foolery!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahas


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 20, 2010)

Flirt & Tease all the way!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 20, 2010)

Flirt & Tease and if you can get yours hands on these LE ones, then Fab from Barbie and X-Rocks from Neo-Sci-Fi. They are my faves!!!


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

Plum Foolery is one of my favorite blushes it looks amazing on face


----------

